# Transitioning from CFOP to Roux: Second Block



## DeeDubb (Dec 3, 2014)

http://youtu.be/EbCZOeB-ZXY

A little video trying to help people looking to avoid rotations in the second block.

I made a few blanket statements that I'll probably be proven wrong on by nitpickers, but overall, i think the info is pretty solid.

I'll probably follow up with an L6E video, once I get some ideas in my head about how I want it.


----------



## h2f (Dec 3, 2014)

Great! I like your videos, they are great help for me to learn Roux (and transitioning from CFOP). But for me the problem are not rotations, but making SB like F2L. I mean most of solves I put the "cross" edge and then a pair in a back and in the front (or inversly). Fortunatetly I dont build pairs CFOP way. I do it only sometimes, when I see it's the best way. But I would like to see some example solves of building SB not this way I do.


----------



## DeeDubb (Dec 3, 2014)

h2f said:


> Great! I like your videos, they are great help for me to learn Roux (and transitioning from CFOP). But for me the problem are not rotations, but making SB like F2L. I mean most of solves I put the "cross" edge and then a pair in a back and in the front (or inversly). Fortunatetly I dont build pairs CFOP way. I do it only sometimes, when I see it's the best way. But I would like to see some example solves of building SB not this way I do.



Thanks  Ok, I'll try to do some SB specific example solves.


----------



## h2f (Dec 3, 2014)

Thanks.


----------



## TDM (Dec 3, 2014)

It's the second thing you mentioned in the video that I find hardest. I can do it for the first block, but for the second block it's much harder, because you don't have 15 seconds to think. I'll try what you suggested and do an Ao12 each day without the normal method for the second bock. Thanks for the video.


----------



## DeeDubb (Dec 3, 2014)

TDM said:


> It's the second thing you mentioned in the video that I find hardest. I can do it for the first block, but for the second block it's much harder, because you don't have 15 seconds to think. I'll try what you suggested and do an Ao12 each day without the normal method for the second bock. Thanks for the video.



Yeah, for me too... I'd say about 80% of my solves wind up using the DR edge first.


----------



## Berd (Dec 5, 2014)

Really helpful!


----------



## mDiPalma (Dec 5, 2014)

What is the movecount distribution table (or upper bound and average) for an optimal second block (in htm and stm)?

Or at least, what is the approximate movecount for a optimally solved second block independent of steps post and prior?


----------



## GuRoux (Dec 5, 2014)

mDiPalma said:


> What is the movecount distribution table (or upper bound and average) for an optimal second block (in htm and stm)?
> 
> Or at least, what is the approximate movecount for a optimally solved second block independent of steps post and prior?



i think it's around 10 stm for the average optimal solution. not sure, that's really just a guess.


----------



## Berd (Dec 5, 2014)

GuRoux said:


> i think it's around 10 stm for the average optimal solution. not sure, that's really just a guess.


What do you average for sb move count?


----------



## GuRoux (Dec 5, 2014)

Berd said:


> What do you average for sb move count?



in a speedsolve, about 16 because i have some inefficient cfop stuff that i do.


----------



## Berd (Dec 5, 2014)

What should you be aiming for?


----------



## GuRoux (Dec 5, 2014)

Berd said:


> What should you be aiming for?



anything 15 and under is a really good movecount for second block.


----------



## Berd (Dec 5, 2014)

GuRoux said:


> anything 15 and under is a really good movecount for second block.


Thanks [emoji8]


----------



## PJKCuber (Dec 6, 2014)

Good Insights! I am almost sub 15 with CFOP though, but Roux is also fun once in a while.


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Dec 7, 2014)

PJKCuber said:


> Good Insights! I am almost sub 15 with CFOP though, but Roux is also fun once in a while.


Sub 15? :O you improve fast. You should update your signature, though. It says you're still over 17.


----------



## PJKCuber (Dec 7, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> Sub 15? :O you improve fast. You should update your signature, though. It says you're still over 17.


I'm not Sub 15 yet. I average high 16 to low 15 in short bursts, like Ao25's and mid 17 in Ao100s


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 7, 2014)

PJKCuber said:


> I'm not Sub 15 yet. I average high 16 to low 15 in short bursts, like Ao25's and mid 17 in Ao100s



Then you average 17 seconds, not 'almost sub-15'...


----------



## PJKCuber (Dec 7, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Then you average 17 seconds, not 'almost sub-15'...


Yeah


----------



## rowan (Dec 7, 2014)

mDiPalma said:


> What is the movecount distribution table (or upper bound and average) for an optimal second block (in htm and stm)?
> 
> Or at least, what is the approximate movecount for a optimally solved second block independent of steps post and prior?



The actual optimal movecount has never been calculated. Hawkmp4 is working on it and hopefully will calculate it for matching and non-matching (off by an R2) at some point in the future.


----------

